# Datenbank komprimierung fehlt!!!



## soritose (28. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Howtoforge team,


Ich habe mir ein ISP Config System Nach der Perfekten Server anleitung aufgesetzt.

Dann habe ich mir den phpmyadin als update installiert.

mein problem:

Ich kann keine gzip, bzip oder zip. bei import und exprot von Tabellen oder ganzen datenbanken nutzen.



 wo liegt der einstellungs fehler?


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2009)

Das ist kein Einstellungsfehler. das PHP des Controlpanels auf port 81 hat kein gzip.


----------



## soritose (28. Jan. 2009)

Muß ich das php myadmin dann über port 80 laden? oder kann ich dem port 81 gzip hinzufügen?


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2009)

Am einfachsten installlierst Du einen eigen phpmyadmin auf port 80.


----------



## soritose (29. Jan. 2009)

Danke für die information.


----------

